# Meat and Poop Colour



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

I notice when my pup has chicken, her poop is a lighter brown colour. And when she has rich meats, like beef, it comes out in a really dark brown tone.

Do you notice that with your dogs? I just thought it was interesting. 

The best part is, her poops really has no foul smell. I have smelled day-old poops from neighbours who don't pick up after their dogs, and they reeked as if it was freshly baked.







And it's HUGE too. Gross.

happy poop = beef chub + mackeral









Hope it's OK to post a small pic, mods. If not, please feel free to remove it.

Thanks!


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

Sure, post all the pics you like! (warn us if you're going to post pics of poop! LOL) 

Yes, I've noticed different color poops too, depending on what's for dinner. I think that's normal. 

A+ poop is one of the very best benefits of raw! Small, firm, and no smell. And by the second day, they are white powder.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Elk + lamb for dinner makes the darkest poop I've seen thus far.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: 3K9MomElk + lamb for dinner makes the darkest poop I've seen thus far.


Again, spoiled dogs. Elk? I don't even want to know what the cost of that runs out here. And I still haven't found cheap lamb yet. 

Back on topic, green tripe makes for interesting poop color.


----------



## BrennasMom (Mar 2, 2008)

This scared me the other day, I just started giving beef hearts as muscle meat and went on poop patrol to see how Brenna's tummy handled it. I was surprised to find a reddish brown instead of the usual yellowish/tannish brown.

I can talk about Brenna's poop all day.







She has had so many issues with other foods, it makes me happy to see such nice solid doodies! My mom (who threw a fit over the diet) has been tentatively asking me about raw, I was tempted to scoop up Brenna's poo and run in to show my mother the lovely benefits of feeding raw.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: mspiker03
> Again, spoiled dogs. Elk? I don't even want to know what the cost of that runs out here. And I still haven't found cheap lamb yet.


Ok, I'm starting to feel picked on









We were in Montana. We bought as much as we could possibly schlep home with us. Bison too. We were on a Raw Food Tour vacation. Next we'll go to Canada and bring home Moose. Next time we go to Mexico, we'll bring home Iguana; Florida? Alligator. Alaska? Caribou. Then maybe go to Nepal and bring home some Yak! 

Some people bring home souvenirs. We bring home meat.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

I found a place in MN that produces ground beaver meat (and bones!) for dogs real cheap....too bad it is so cost prohibitive to send it out here.

Don't feel picked on...my dogs are just jealous (and me too!)


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Ohhh. A trip to Minnesota too! 

Beaver meat!









Ok, Melissa. You and your dogs are going on our road trips with us! The more drivers the better (You and your dh, not the dogs...well, not unless they have licenses!







) 

Woo Hoo! We'll all pile in and head out! Where shall we go first?

We'll have to tow a trailer for all the extra coolers!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I LIVE in Montana and Ris has never had the joy of eating elk or venison.

Buffalo, yes. Emu, yes. But not elk or venny.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

But, who's gonna do the food-source/poop color chart for us??


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

Beaver?! where were you all when we had the "who's fed the strangest protein" contest a few months' back? I think beaver wins by a landslide. Emu would have to be a close second. 

I TRIED to offer mine octopus, but they were having none of it!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

My dog ate penguin poop.







Technically, it's raw-- and comes from the arctic. They put it on the flowerbeds here at commercial buildings! Was NOT my intent that he scarfed some, though.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I actually did add Ris' emu to that thread, Tracy. Long after it had run its course though.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Oh wait, Patti. I didn't realize POOP was a protein source.









and does Rolling IN it count? I have a beagle that has rolled in so many different varieties of poop (and more LONG *dead* protein sources







) than I think were listed on Tracy's strangest protein source list.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Murphy-ElperroguapoI LIVE in Montana and Ris has never had the joy of eating elk or venison.
> 
> Buffalo, yes. Emu, yes. But not elk or venny.



We should have stopped by for a BarBQue then! (And raw for the kids!) Next time! We'll be bringing the Spikers and the Spiker dogs too! I think your downstairs neighbors will finally complain!


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: 3K9Mom
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Murphy-ElperroguapoI LIVE in Montana and Ris has never had the joy of eating elk or venison.
> ...


I would love to visit Montana one day. DH loves it there. 

It will be pot luck for the dogs too - they'll each bring their own favorite raw food to share!


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: mspiker03I found a place in MN that produces ground beaver meat (and bones!) for dogs real cheap....too bad it is so cost prohibitive to send it out here.
> 
> Don't feel picked on...my dogs are just jealous (and me too!)


BEAVER?







They are so cute.









I was actually trying to source out elk meat but it's not cheap, and that is just the cost of meat itself. I actually found a farm that sold whole or half carcass of elk a few years ago for a really decent price, but I cannot seem to find it anymore.

Melissa, how painful is the shipping cost? If we can split up the order with a few friends, the shipping & handling will probably be less of a pinch. Think we might be able to work something out?

[edit: LOL @ Tracy.]


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: The Stig
> 
> 
> mspiker03 said:
> ...


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

Wow. It's a shame they didn't reply. It would have been a nice source of exotic protein.

It would be cool if we could buy ostrich eggs too. I would just roll one outside, and let Janka have a go at it. 

I found alligator RMBs for like $12.50/lbs. Tracy, 3K9Mom ... you interested? It tastes like chicken.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Yep! Absolutely! Just bring it up to my mom's house in SD and tell her to keep it for me in her freezer til I get there. 

My mom that thinks feeding raw _chicken_ and _beef _is "so gross. It's revolting!" 

I'm sure she'll be thrilled with Alligator!


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

12.50 a pound?! Luca's going to have to get a job besides protecting us from the mailmain--something that pays.


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

Yeah, I guess it's expensive to farm-raise 'gators! My eyes started to twitch when I saw the price list. And that does not even calculate in the shipping costs!

I wonder if they don't care whether it's cold or warm blooded animals. I guess not. My dog loves mackeral. 

I saw frozen frog legs at the Asian market (ew) and thought for a brief second before hurrying off. I did think about mspiker03, and figure what a lovely birthday surprise it would be for her dogs.

But frogs eat bugs. And where do they get those bugs to feed them frogs? 

3K9Mom, iwhen I fly back to Asia to visit my parents, I am leaving my dog with you! Yours eat better than most humans!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Especially the humans in MY house! 

How do you think we afford to feed them? I eat salads, and Dh eats a lot of Cheerios!


----------

